# FLATRON T1710 drivers???



## salohar (Sep 29, 2013)

I need drivers for my usb touch screen of a LG flatron t1710. I have win XP
anyone help????


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

LG T1710B-BN Support: Find Manuals & Warranty Info | LG Hong kong


----------

